# long distance marriage..phonesex?



## ayala605 (Oct 15, 2010)

Has anyone been in a long distance relationship and do phonesex? I tried it out with my husband but sometimes its just strange. Any suggestions how we can make this work out?


----------



## ayala605 (Oct 15, 2010)

wow seriously?? no one's done this...yeah right u guys know uve tried it.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

My H travels a lot for work, and although his trips are typically only 4 days in any given week, he's gone pretty much every week. We play on the phone a fair amount. Usually involves me and a vibrator. At first I found it really awkward and weird. Over time, I've found it to be a lot of fun, and a good outlet for creative dirty talk. I say just keep trying different stuff until you find what clicks!


----------

